Ask HN: Whats your favorite HN thread from 2015? - ThomPete
======
minimaxir
"My Livecoding.tv account deletion saga":
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10486476](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10486476)

Which maybe was not on the lines OP intended. :)

~~~
Nelkins
This makes me wish that HN merely collapsed flagged comments rather than
making them unavailable to read.

~~~
minimaxir
You can see them if you have showdead enabled in your profile.

------
randycupertino
The guy who was talking about his "spouse firewall" in the facebook thread was
pretty great. Basically he just doesn't have facebook and his spouse is the
filter, she tells him all the important stuff. It was an excellent idea! :D

here's the thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10703194](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10703194)

~~~
deepfriedbits
Missed that thread but it's great. I often refer to my wife as my "Facebook
Ambassador" as she serves a similar role in our household.

------
ThomPete
This is one of my own ASK HN threads but I was really happy with the
discussion in there.

Ask HN: What problem in your industry is a potential startup?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9799007](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9799007)

It gave me so much food for thought and ended up with a fairly popular essay
[http://000fff.org/the-problem-with-problems/](http://000fff.org/the-problem-
with-problems/)

~~~
meric
Good essay. I'd like to point out, historically in many parts of the world the
"age problem" was solved by having three generations living in one house,
whereas today, frequently the elderly live separately or in a nursing home.

I feel the generation immediately above me, i.e. my parents and their
siblings, encourage me to keep a good job, find a career, save up, buy stocks
and property, and "work my way up".

It's my grandparents who is telling me I should forget about all these things
and do what I really want to do.

------
Cerium
"How to be a good technical leader"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10395046](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10395046)

The points in this thread helped me better understand team interaction.
Especially: A leader is never too busy to listen to a teammate.

------
atmosx
"How do I stop comparing myself to others" :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10523788](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10523788)

@cperciva's answer was sublime IMHO for multiple reasons.

~~~
jazzyk
Thanks for bringing this up - somehow I missed this thread. Not tech related,
but beautiful and wise. Forwarding it to my kids right now.

------
swalsh
For the amount of time I spend on here, it's a shame I can't remember any
"life enhancing" threads that would be worth mentioning.

------
swanson
"Presumption of stupidity":
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10034883](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10034883)

Really enjoyed both the article and the discussion on that one.

------
ralphc
"Open source software for developing world hospitals "
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10675275](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10675275)

I've been wandering around looking for a project I can contribute to and make
a difference. This is small enough where I can make a contribution but big
enough so that I'm not "in charge", plus the scaffolding has been already set
up. My 2016 resolution is to hone my Javascipt & git skills and contribute to
something meaningful. I'm using my break to get up to speed on Ember and get
ready to dive in.

------
veddox
I'm not quite sure, but the first one that springs to mind was "How art became
irrelevant"
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10760665](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10760665)).
While I obviously like HN for all the techies that meet here, I also enjoy it
when, once in a while, we have a discussion about something completely
different. Like art :-)

------
vmorgulis
WebAssembly announce:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9732827](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9732827)

------
kelt
"In Memoriam: Ian Murdock (docker.com)"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10813524](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10813524)

Some pretty healthy discussions and consolidated information which I can't
find elsewhere.

